# Wedding dress (sewing)



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My daughter is getting married and she has requested I make her dress. She wants it to be like the Audry Hepburn Sabrina dress.

I've been searching for a pattern and the one link I've found to this dress in vintage patterns is not a good link. Any suggestions would be appreciated. And where can I find the scrolling black lace?

Thanks for your input.
http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/celebrity-photos/2011/11/16/audrey-hepburn-style-file


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.thecelebritydresses.com/audrey-hepburn-vintage-wedding-dress-ball-gown-in-movie-sabrina.html
http://onelittlem.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-sabrina-inspired-wedding-dress.html 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&Colour=Black&_nkw=lace%20trim&_dcat=86820&Sub%252DType=Appliques&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

You may just have to get white lace and dye it black. It's been a long time since I've sewn anything with lace, so am not familiar with what is available at the present time. Hope your project goes well. Would love to have a picture of the completed dress!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Find the closest thing you can in a commercial pattern, and alter it to suit. You might have to combine more than one pattern. Sew a test in inexpensive fabric that's similar to the fashion fabric of the finished dress to try the style and fit. I'm sure you can find lace on the internet, along with other notions that you'll need.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gozolady said:


> http://www.thecelebritydresses.com/audrey-hepburn-vintage-wedding-dress-ball-gown-in-movie-sabrina.html
> http://onelittlem.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-sabrina-inspired-wedding-dress.html
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&Colour=Black&_nkw=lace%20trim&_dcat=86820&Sub%252DType=Appliques&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


Beautiful and for $229.00 why not just buy it? Gorgeous dress by the way.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

These are great websites for The Audrey Hepburn wedding dress. Just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

The basic dress, you can combine patterns. For the lace, you could use crochet medallions that you find in the fabric store. You'll have to dye them if you want black. The larger medallions are quite expensive. You might find some lace yardage that you can fussy cut lace medallions. Good luck.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> My daughter is getting married and she has requested I make her dress. She wants it to be like the Audry Hepburn Sabrina dress.
> 
> I've been searching for a pattern and the one link I've found to this dress in vintage patterns is not a good link. Any suggestions would be appreciated. And where can I find the scrolling black lace?
> 
> ...


Not the patt.--but might help w./anything else...

http://lacis.com/bridal.html


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Try going to maryjos.com. It's a 32,000 square foot fabric store in Gastonia, North Carolina. They do mail order and if they don't have the lace you want it probably doesn't exist. I've seen the most amazing fabrics there. You can also call or email and have a discussion about what you want. Good luck.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Good information folks. Thanks for the links and suggestions. I would go along with buying the ready made but my daughter may really want me to make it. I've made her formals before but my sewing machine hasn't been used since she left for college about 8 yrs ago. I have a couple years before the wedding so maybe I could get it done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it is wonderful that she wants you to make her gown. Good luck!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

If your daughter sews at all, or has any interest, you might get her to help with the dress. My daughter and I worked on her dress together. She came over for a few hours every weekend, and I did a lot of prep work in between, but she actually did the design and sewing, as well as painting on the bottom portion. It was a great experience, and we had a lot of fun together shopping for fabrics, trims, etc., and figuring out how to do a lot of the things she dreamed up for the unique design.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

julietinboots said:


> My daughter is getting married and she has requested I make her dress. She wants it to be like the Audry Hepburn Sabrina dress.
> 
> I've been searching for a pattern and the one link I've found to this dress in vintage patterns is not a good link. Any suggestions would be appreciated. And where can I find the scrolling black lace?
> 
> ...


WOW!! I am sorry that I can offer no help, but I feel absolutely COMPELLED to say what an exceptionally stunning and one of a kind wedding dress this would make! It would certainly be "the dress of MY dreams" if I were a young bride again and could somehow access it!

I wish you all the luck in finding what you need and do hope you will post a picture when you are done and that I don't miss that thread!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I couldn't resist at least trying to find something. I did find this link to Givenchy vintage sewing patterns. Scroll down to find what is apparently thousands. I looked through the first 3 pages and didn't see it. I would think it would be near the beginning if it were available, so I doubt it is. 

http://vintagepatterns.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Givenchy

Then I googled 50's strapless vintage ball gown patterns. Didn't find any that matched perfectly but wondered if some could be used to "improvise." For instance, this one had a shorter version and longer version that I thought maybe you could combine to get the proportions right for long in the back and shorter in front. (minus the gaudy bow, of course.) Have to scroll down a bit: http://www.etsy.com/listing/150381574/style-2901-retro-1990s-strapless-wedding


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

$229 for exactly the right dress is not a lot when you factor in the fabric, lining, lace, notions and your valuable time.

You could add your touches by making the veil and other bridal accessories.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful and for $229.00 why not just buy it? Gorgeous dress by the way.


My thoughts as well. The price is excellent!!

Have you thought of contating Vogue to see if they have the pattern?

Check out these links..............
http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=newnet&hsimp=yhs-looksafe_ds_trans&type=266735_2114_usa_10_0_0_1_&p=vintage%20wedding%20dress%20patterns%20to%20sew


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

yona said:


> $229 for exactly the right dress is not a lot when you factor in the fabric, lining, lace, notions and your valuable time.
> 
> You could add your touches by making the veil and other bridal accessories.


You make a great point, Yona.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

randiejg said:


> If your daughter sews at all, or has any interest, you might get her to help with the dress. My daughter and I worked on her dress together. She came over for a few hours every weekend, and I did a lot of prep work in between, but she actually did the design and sewing, as well as painting on the bottom portion. It was a great experience, and we had a lot of fun together shopping for fabrics, trims, etc., and figuring out how to do a lot of the things she dreamed up for the unique design.


She does not sew at all. My other daughter does and she made her own wedding dress. I know she would help. I do love the idea of us all working together as much as we can on it, though neither of them live near by. Sounds like your daughter did a great job on hers.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

The thing about the $299 dress is there are no pictures of their finished dresses and no customer reviews. I'm afraid they may be made very cheaply. I have looked at the vintage dress patterns and will continue to look. I had not thought of contacting Vogue for the pattern. I've discovered the original dress is embroidered and not lace. I think I have a couple of local places to checkout about doing that for us.
The journey of getting it all together may be as much fun as making it.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

julietinboots said:


> The thing about the $299 dress is there are no pictures of their finished dresses and no customer reviews. I'm afraid they may be made very cheaply. I have looked at the vintage dress patterns and will continue to look. I had not thought of contacting Vogue for the pattern. I've discovered the original dress is embroidered and not lace. I think I have a couple of local places to checkout about doing that for us.
> The journey of getting it all together may be as much fun as making it.


A lot of gorgeous designer patterns were published by Vogue, years ago. They still may be, but I haven't been in the market for them. My first wedding dress was an Oscar de la Renta design, published by Vogue. My aunt and I made it together, out of white cotton eyelet, with it's own matching border. Thanks for the memory.


----------

